# Grand River Ice.



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone know how the grand looks? Any open water beyond the mouth?


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Wondering the same thing. Want to try to get out Sunday


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

It looks locked up in the more accessible spots. Suppose you could do some hiking and find a patch of open water.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I passed over it on RT 2 a couple of hrs ago. Got a quick look at it. Looked like a lilside ice but the middle was wide open


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Some faster water sections should be open with varying amounts of shelf ice. As far as boatable water though, on Monday the lower river was completely iced over from just above Pickle Bills and up. From there down to harbor was all open with harbor water temps reading 39 degrees. I assume the ice has covered even more of the lower river by now. North winds will push the warmer lake water into the river and keep that water free of ice, but will also make for dirtier water. Harbor was very dirty Monday.


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

Did anyone get out over the weekend? How are the river conditions and ice?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

cast n' blast Kev said:


> Did anyone get out over the weekend? How are the river conditions and ice?


Chag was unfishable


----------

